# PTO not working when hot



## dreamland (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello. I have a White Outdoor LT-1850 Yard Machine. I believe it's an early 2000's model. I'm having trouble with the the mower deck not engaging after it gets hot. Usually when it's quite warm outside. Works fine when it is cool temp outside. In the manual the switch s referred to the PTO switch.

Once it does get hot and I go in reverse or intentionally shut down the mower deck, it will not engage again, or it takes some time. It gets progressively worse the hotter it becomes.

If anyone has delt with this or has any ideas it would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

